# Hydraulic Pump 01276 (V64)



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Just got a TT, and one month later, I had a ABS/ESP error poping ot on the dash [smiley=bigcry.gif]

ABS/ESP Failure - HELP!



I've spend some hours reading stuff about it, but there is some questions I still have...hope someone can help me out...

I have checked and changed Fuses, cleaned the Connector to the pump...(error started puping when the road was bad or poping on a pot hole), after the clean, it couldn't even be erased (is it possible that the cleaning of the eletric cleaner made it worst?!?) One day after is intermitent again, maybe the cleaned evaporated??!? can it be? (doesnt make much sense to me, but...



Real question, started looking into used pumps, mine is 8J0 614 517



Ive seen many 8J0 614 517A (I believe they are for the TTS) ans some 8J0 614 517B (Anyone know what are those for??) I've seen cases where they poped errors if they are from a car with cruise control and goes into a car without it etc...do you know if they pop on the dash or are only stored? or if the CC will work after that?

Thanks a Lot in advance, hope someone can help...
Diogo


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello DiogodaSilva, welcome to the forum. 

First, as a Roadster owner and newbie to the forum, you'll want to read through this post. Lots of info specific to the Roadster - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258

Second, we have a huge Knowledge Base which is worth browsing through. Always good to head there first in case the solution has already been provided -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=43

Third, you can also use the search function for the fault codes or key words "01276" or "ABS" to see if anyone's posted this issue previously -

And lastly, in your header, instead of "New car! New problems" post the problem as it will just make finding this issue easier in the future; e.g. "Fault code 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump" and has a better chance getting a response. Be sure to include in your user info your year, engine and model (e.g. 2010 2.0 TFSI Quattro) as that will help people narrow down possible solutions -

So, having said all that, let's see if we can help get your sorted. 

A good source of OBD code information can be found on the Ross-Tech website. They're the VCDS guys, but are an excellent resource for sorting out fault codes. One easy way to find what you're looking for is to just Google Ross Tech + the fault code number; e.g "Ross Tech 01276". Just about 99% of the time, the fault, source of the problem and solutions can be found there - (see list below)
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01276

If you want to find a specific part number, you can check 7zap.com, but it's always a good idea to use the P/N of the actual part found on your car. In some cases the revision may be different, so you want to be sure it's a 1-to-1 match -
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 14-614010/

And if you need a workshop manual to help you with a DIY repair, you can find a list of them here in the KB -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827

*01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64): Signal Outside Specifications*
*Possible Symptoms*
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
*Possible Causes*
ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) Connector to Control Module faulty
Wiring and/or Connector(s) faulty
ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
Brake Electronics Control Module (J104) faulty
*Possible Solutions*
Check ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) Connector to Control Module
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s)
Check/Replace ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
Check/Replace Brake Electronics Control Module (J104)

*01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64): Electrical Fault in Circuit*
*Possible Symptoms*
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
*Possible Causes*
Fuse(s) faulty
Ground Spots corroded
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
*Possible Solutions*
Check Fuse(s)
Check Ground Spots
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
Check/Replace ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
Special Notes
Explicitly check the Fuse(s) near the Battery!

*01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64): Implausible Signal*
*Possible Symptoms*
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
*Possible Causes*
Fuse(s) faulty
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) faulty
Brake Electronics Control Module (J104) faulty

There's also a number of SSP's available for the TT. Here's one of them on this issue you may find helpful -
View attachment SSP 381 Audi TT Coupé ´07 - Suspension System.pdf


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Carista but a quick Google seems to suggest that it's functionality is somewhat limited compared to VCDS.

To get to the bottom of this I suspect you are going to need to run some output tests on the system. The first thing to check is whether or not the ABS pump runs. If the price of VCDS is more than you want to pay (I would never recommend you buy a clone version from Alibaba) then there is a sticky with lists of people who have VCDS and are willing to help.

If you are thinking of changing the ABS unit then it will need 'adapting' from the old car to the new car. This will sort out problems with cruise control and other spec differences between the two cars (e.g. quattro). I don't know if Carista can do this but if you read up about adaption in VCDS (look on Ross Tech website) you'll see what needs to be done. You need to read the 'coding' of your old unit before you remove it.

Some of the ABS unit repairers have good lists of ABS part numbers and which cars they were fitted to but of course it is safer to get the same part number. Having your own ABS unit repaired is generally a good move if time allows. Don't make the mistake I did, the part number you want is the one on the ECU housing not the one on the pump itself. Although I believe it is possible to change just the pump unit if that turns out to be your problem.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ John949 - Is this Ross-Tech video applicable to this issue?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not familiar with Carista, but for a fault that could be so expensive I would get it scanned with VagCom/VCDS to be sure that is the correct fault. ESP/ABS fault can be caused by many things.
Hoggy.


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Guys, You are awesome, This is really good information,

Swissjetpilot, I will do as adviced and update my user information 

I had searched a lot on the forum, what made me doo some search on fuses (dash and boot), cleaned the connector etc...

I have also seen the Ross page about the issue, really halpful also! Thanks for pointing it as a good reference!
I have also surfet on audi.7zap to try to understar what the part# differences came from but there is no suficient information, so it's better to stick with the same exact one (My question was if it would be a newer more resistent revised version of the part you know? If so I wouldn't want to avoid that one :lol: )

John949, thanks a lot! I have a friend that owns a Polo GTI that I believe has the VCDS, but I'm pretti sure is a chinese part, why didn't you recomend that? Can I wave problems by using it? (Like a bad connection while coding or so?) I didn't quite understoot why you didn't recomend it, sorry! The video is also very helpfull if I have to code it, I hope is the same for the TT, It's actualy the 1st time I've seen how VCDS looks like 

About the part number of the eletronic part of the pump (You mean, the black box that goes into the mechanic/hydraulic prt of the pump wright?), I wasn't even aware that it had a number for itself, thanks for that! So, I will need to match the two numbers to get the correct part? 

Carista is really limited, It can just code some option on the car, change beep sound and light controls, nothing serious..I also know that VCDS also give more information about this specific code (Like if it's intermitent signal or something like that)...

What do you mean, "If the pump works"? The pump runns fine if I clear the code and drive the car, everything works as it should until the error pops again and everything stops working..does that answer your question?

Hoggy, I will do for sure! Thanks a lot!

Thanks again to all of you guys!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope this works out for you. 

Just a note on the OBD scan tool you're using; a lot of these OBD dongles make some great claims, but when put to task, they tend to fall short. I suspect they can do quite a bit, but the information and instructions are so lacking it often makes them only good for basic faults scans.

If you're planning on keeping your Roadster, you might want to invest in a Ross-Tech VCDS. It's an amazing tool and can really get into the depths of scanning your vehicle. Here's a couple of links for VCDS and the OBDeleven which I recently evaluated. Sorry, I have no experience with the Clariasa device, but I suspect it's functions are pretty similar to the OBDeleven. :?

*Ross Tech VCDS - *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1928927

*OBDEleven*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926899

One other comment, with winter just around the corner, you really don't want to risk a roof failure. Most roof failures are related to the flap servos. Very easy DIY to clean them up and re-install them -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

> What do you mean, "If the pump works"? The pump runns fine if I clear the code and drive the car, everything works as it should until the error pops again and everything stops working..does that answer your question?


The pump only runs when the ABS is actively modifying the brake pressure. I was talking about running an output test to force the pump to run. This is worth doing as your error code could be a failed pump - which does happen. Sorry if I didn't make this clear.

As to part numbers, I'm confused myself now. I rang up one of the well-known repairs and quoted the number on the cylindrical body of the pump and was told that that is the pump part number not the complete unit, howvere I've just looked at a few on eBay on the 8JO number is the same on both the pump and the electronics box.

Try this link for a list of ABS units fitted to the TT.

https://www.ecutesting.com/product-cata ... -combined/

Looking at how much people seem to want for Mk2 units (I bought a Mk1 unit for £25) I would definitely go with having your own unit repaired.

The subject of cloned versions of VCDS gets a lot of people hot under the collar and I've heard of people being banned for advocating them (not this board). This is ironic because the same boards will happily recommend chinese ELM 327 based OBDII adapters and FTDI based KKL cables, which are also clones. It's best to steer clear of the subject on these boards. but remember the Oscar Wilde quote "Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit"


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok John949, until one day ago I didn't even know that there was some Real and Fake, and that they belonget to Ross, its all new for me  been arround cars a long time, but VAG is my first time! I've heard over the time people refering VAGCOM but didn't even knew how it looked like! 

So, i've looked into the ross product "menu"  , and they have a lot of diferent units...

Will they all work fine on the TT? (maybe just talking on the enthusiast versions)?!

They also have 3 levels od VCDS (egular, mobile and lite), will all of them do what I would need on future (I'm no expert!) are they OK to code an ABS module if needed?

Thanks, and sorry for all the questions :roll:


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

So, before starting spending big money, and time on the pump, do you guys think that I should wait a little bit and try some other things first?

Resume:
*The error Shows up on pot holes (like bad road condions) undes hard acceleration (Looks like the combination of TCS activating and pot hole).
*The day I tried to Clean the connection with eletronic cleaner it got very much worst, poped up everytime the car started mooving, day after is went only on on potholes again (evaporation of cleaning spray?!?) ,this make me think that maybe is on the connection?!? 
*Should I be concerned about ground points? Can't find a decent wiring diagram or DIY ABS pump replacement, does anyone know where to finde those?

Thanks again for the help, I'm very much apreciated!  (and sorry for the english, not native language...  )

Diogo


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can access and download a large number of Workshop Manuals in the Knowledge base. A few are too large to attach as PDFs, but there's a link for those. There are several wiring diagrams included -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can access and download a large number of Workshop Manuals in the Knowledge base. A few are too large to attach as PDFs, but there's a link for those. There are several wiring diagrams included -
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827


Really good stuff, love it! Thanks!

Yesterday, while solving the groung issue of the right tail light, I found a third Fusebox  , that is not mentioned in any of the manuals that came with the car! Also no easy to find online information about what those fuses are, but after finding it, I realized there is one 20A fuse for the ABS pump, Removed and reinstaled all the fuses just in case...need to drive the car and see if maybe it helps dealing with the problem, (I've seen one case where it solved, but I first tought it was the metalic fuse on the batery conector itself, once that I didn't know this box existed...

Lets cross fingers!

You are really cool members! :mrgreen: Will let you updated!

EDIT: Does anyone know where to find "how to disassemble the interior plastic boot panel? I managed to disassemble the side panel but now its not perfectly fitted  It looks like I have to remove and reinsert the back panel (The one thar goes arround the boot lock!

You Rock!

Diogo


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you mean the rear-most plastic panel in the trunk, just give it a good yank straight up. Comes out easily enough. When you reinstall it, pay attention to the rear rubber seal it's seated properly and not pinched. For other interior panels, it's worth buying an inexpensive set of nylon pry bars from Amazon or eBay. It's too easy to slip with a screw driver and ruin the plastic.

The fuse panels, including the one you discovered, are all listed in the workshop manuals.

If you want to pull any other panels, these links below are right out of the Knowledge Base. When you have some spare time, go through the KB and see what's in there. It over 10-years of contributions on various Mk2 topics.

How To: - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Trunk Lid Panel Removal
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1600266

How To: - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Seat Rear Panel Removal
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1600258


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

Updating - The module was sent to repair to Controlunits (UK), they received it and repaired it on the same day, I'm waiting for it to arrive...suposely the pump motor was faulty, but they said I may need to place a Wire from hood fusebox number 30 directly to the pump connector, does anyone ever heard of it?

The car is as the mechanic, waiting for the pump, Replacing the cam follower and the termo....

Thanks for your support guys, will let you know how it ends up... :roll:


----------



## DiogodaSilva (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi guys, just passing by to thank you all for your Help.

It ended up beeing the motor faulty, the unit was diagnosed and repaired by CONTROLUNITS in the UK, took One week from door to door (amazing) and I spend about 450€ (repair and assembling on local shop).

TT feels healty again. Hope ir remais like this... I feel like the Next problem os the Passenger door not opening remotely... :?

Thanks!
Diogo


----------

